# OLF Small Jumbo..Building pics



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

I have almost finished a Small Jumbo acoustic guitar and have taken pictures during the building process...I will try and post them all here..The guitar is 25.4" scale . The back and sides are East Indian Rosewood and the top is Master Grade Labrador White Spruce...The neck is a five piece laminate, Mahogany,EIR and Curly Maple with a Ebony fingerboard. Inlays are a MOP and Abalone Combo...Larry









The top plates are glued together and being put through the thickness sander to level and remove rough saw marks....Thickness to .140








The Mop and abalone inlays for the sound hole and fingerboard.









Sound hole Rosette installed









East Indian Rosewood Back and Side plates


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Clamping together the back plates









Installing back strip









Top and back cut to shape and ready to be thicknessed









Bending the sides...


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Side bent to shape...side was profiled before it was bent.









Sides cut and fit into mold









Rims with head and neck block install...Also reversed kerfed linings installed.









Gluing the back bracing...


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Top bracing being glued into place...These top was way overbraced and I too had to remove a lot of excess wood to get the sound I wanted.


















Top and back ready to glue to rim









Box closed. Next sanding and installing the binding.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Ebony fingerboard with some of the inlay installed..









Laminated neck ready for truss rod









Routing the channel for the bindings


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice looking build, thanks for sharing this with us


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Bindings and perfling bent to shape.









Ebony bridge...shaped to size









Logo, headstock binding and nut installed









Neck being carved.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

This is where I am now...I will do the final sanding, pore filling and French Polish coat before I get it sprayed with lacquer...I will post the final pics later.....Thanks for looking...Larry


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Very, very nice!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I love the bridge shape. ... will it be ready for the 25th?


----------



## Bizzar_Guitars (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice work! I wish my shop was a clean as yours!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Lovely guitar - I love these build threads. Is that someones initials inlayed around the 12th fret? Also, when you do a laminated neck, is it just for the visual appeal or are there other reasons for doing it?


----------



## CSOL (Nov 29, 2010)

that is some beautiful work, larry! i like the bracing pattern on the back. looks like you are working with some pretty stellar materials as well. beautiful colours in that rosewood. can't wait to see what it looks like under a finish! that labrador white spruce looks like pretty nice stuff. i've never had the pleasure of working with it, but it looks similar (in colour anyway) to engelmann. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

LOl...the guitar will not be ready for the 25...The guitar will be completed but the finish won't we ready for buffing...The buyer understands the situtation

As for a clean shop....Well cameras can hide a lot of mess...Theres dust every where..Needs a good cleaning

Bagpipe ,The inlays at the 12 fret are the first initial of each of the buyers daughters.Also the neck laminations look nice and yes it is a stronger neck..When the neck blank is sawn in half, the two pieces are turned so that the grain in each piece is running in the opposite direction.

Jeremy..The Labrador white spruce can be bought at Musical Forests in Goose Bay...The main top wood I use is Englemann and this is the first White spruce top for me....Yes its a lot lot Englemann...Nice tight grain.Stiffness and color seem to be similar... Thanks for the comment guys....Larry


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

"The inlays at the 12 fret are the first initial of each of the buyers daughters"

Crap .. it's not a secret xmas present for me .. I only have one daughter.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wonderful looking guitar! 

Many thanks for taking the time to post all of the pics and comments.


----------



## Matthew (Jan 19, 2009)

That was fun to look at Larry. Nice job!


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> "The inlays at the 12 fret are the first initial of each of the buyers daughters"
> 
> Crap .. it's not a secret xmas present for me .. I only have one daughter.


LOL...Maybe next year....If you are a good boy!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lab123 said:


> LOL...Maybe next year....If you are a good boy!


I am a musician Larry.... or not always good ....


----------

